# AMD im Q4 2015: Umsatz wieder unter 1 Mrd. US-Dollar



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD im Q4 2015: Umsatz wieder unter 1 Mrd. US-Dollar*

					AMD hat seine Geschäftszahlen für das vierte Quartal 2015 bekanntgegeben und damit auch die Bilanz für das gesamte Jahr 2015 veröffentlicht. Der Umsatz fällt wieder, wie erwartet, unter die Milliarden-Grenze, netto bleibt ein Minus von 102 Mio. USD stehen. Über das komplette Jahr wurde eine rote 660 Mio. geschrieben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD im Q4 2015: Umsatz wieder unter 1 Mrd. US-Dollar*


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2016)

War ja nicht anders zu erwarten. In der Prozessorsparte hat AMD ja so gut wie nichts vorzuweisen und in der Grafiksparte ist Fiji lange nicht so eingeschlagen, wie erhofft. 
Da kann man wirklich froh sein, dass AMD noch den Semicustom-Bereich mit den Konsolenchips hat, sonst sähe es echt düster aus.

Es ist klar, dass eine finanzielle Entspannung erst gelingen kann, wenn Zen und Polaris auf dem Markt sind und diesen auch überzeugen. Dann könnte AMD mal wieder aus den roten Zahlen kommen.


----------



## BikeRider (20. Januar 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es ist klar, dass eine finanzielle Entspannung erst gelingen kann, wenn Zen und Polaris auf dem Markt sind und diesen auch überzeugen. Dann könnte AMD mal wieder aus den roten Zahlen kommen.



Und das wird sich, denke ich, wohl frühstens erst 2017 bemerkbar machen.
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Zen und Polaris gut einschlagen werden.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. Januar 2016)

Und dann auch die AMD-Fans bereit sind einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen wenn er denn aufgerufen wird ... Ansonsten können sie sich schon mal den Untergang von AMD auf die Fahnen schreiben.

AMD kann nicht ewig unter Preis verkaufen, wenn sie am Leben bleiben wollen. Entwicklungskosten und ähnliches müßen auch bezahlt werden. Wenn AMD auf diesen Kosten sitzen bleibt, dann wird die Kriegskasse leerer und leerer.

Kann man doch schon am letztjährigen Release ablesen. Der Größte Teil des Portfolios waren 2. oder 3. Verwertungen. Nur 3 Karten waren wirklich neu. Alle im Prinzip mit dem selben Chip.

nVidia, die volle Kriegskassen hatten konnten eine komplette Linie auffahren und das zum Teil sogar schon mit einer 2. Generation Maxwell-Chips.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2016)

Deshalb befürchte ich, dass AMD nach der Ankündigung es werfe nur Polaris 10 und 11 geben, wieder viele Rebrands machen wird. 
Selbst wenn man diese zwei GPUs noch mals abstuft, reicht das nicht aus. Ein neues und frisches Portfolio braucht mindestens vier GPUs um wirtschaftlich zu sein. 
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass Fiji als Rebrand wieder auftauchen wird, eventuell als R9 490(x) oder 480(X). Es muss aber auf jeden Fall mal eine frische Entrylevel-GPU im Sinne einer GM208 geben. Gleiches gilt auch eine Stufe darüber, auf dem Level einer GM206. Was AMD in diesen Bereichen zu bieten hat ist einfach zu alt und ineffizient um konkurrenzfähig zu sein.


----------



## spr3adlink (20. Januar 2016)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass AMD das mit Polaris und Zen nicht vergeigt. Das wäre sonst wirklich fatal und traurig :/

Nebenbei mal ne Frage zu nVidia GPUs: Die GM20X sind eig alle Chips, die gleich aktuell und aufgebaut sind, aber unterschiedlich groß?


----------



## Rollora (20. Januar 2016)

Alles wie erwartet, bei AMD heißt es durchhalten bis Polaris und Zen einschlagen (wohl erst Q1 2017 bis beide parallel in den Quartalsergebnissen einfließen).
Dann wird sich zeigen wie überlebensfähig man ist


> Grafikkarten und Prozessoren (CPUs + APUs), für einen Umsatz von 470 Mio. USD


Das ist irgendwie schockierend, dass beides gemeinsam keine 500 Mio generiert und auf der anderen Seite ist Nvidia, die rein mit GPUs eine Milliarde machen (und dann noch ein bisschen was mit Tegra & Co) und Intel mit 13 Mrd.

Ich würde es AMD wirklich mal gönnen im Profisegment bei den GPUs ordentlich Fuß zu fassen, sowie den Marktanteil der Normalen GPUs von 20 auf vielleicht 35 erhöht, damit man nicht nur mit den Konsolenchips stabil Umsatz und Gewinne generiert.





spr3adlink schrieb:


> Nebenbei mal ne Frage zu nVidia GPUs: Die GM20X sind eig alle Chips, die  gleich aktuell und aufgebaut sind, aber unterschiedlich groß?


Die GTX 9xxer Reihe unterscheidet sich hauptsächlich in der Anzahl der Ausführungseinheiten und ähnliches ja. Höchstens, wenn man die 750 Ti noch dazu nimmt (auch Maxwell) gibt es kleine Unterschiede. Der größte Vorteil für Nvidia ist aber, dass sie weniger Chipfläche brauchen um die gleiche oder gar mehr Leistung wie die direkte AMD Konkurrenz zu erreichen. Dadurch können sie wesentlich günstiger produzieren und teurer Verkaufen. Deshalb ist AMD jetzt ja auch auf dem Effizienz-Trip mit Polaris. Hoffen wir das Beste


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Deshalb befürchte ich, dass AMD nach der  Ankündigung es werfe nur Polaris 10 und 11 geben, wieder viele Rebrands  machen wird.
> Selbst wenn man diese zwei GPUs noch mals abstuft, reicht das nicht aus.  Ein neues und frisches Portfolio braucht mindestens vier GPUs um  wirtschaftlich zu sein.
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass Fiji als Rebrand wieder auftauchen wird,  eventuell als R9 490(x) oder 480(X). Es muss aber auf jeden Fall mal  eine frische Entrylevel-GPU im Sinne einer GM208 geben. Gleiches gilt  auch eine Stufe darüber, auf dem Level einer GM206. Was AMD in diesen  Bereichen zu bieten hat ist einfach zu alt und ineffizient um  konkurrenzfähig zu sein.


 2 Grafikchips zum Start wären doch eh ca 4-5 Modelle (jeweils 1x beschnitten 1x nicht und vielleicht mit wesentlich gesteigertem/gesenkten Takt).
Zumal immer nur von 2 Chips in 14nm geredet wurde, ich gehe davon aus, dass in 16nm ebenso Chips produziert werden. Vermutlich die kleinen, stromsparenden in 14nm (da GloFo/Samsung mit so großen Chips noch wenig Erfahrung hat) und die normalen (über 150mm²Chipgröße) in 16nm.


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Deshalb befürchte ich, dass AMD nach der Ankündigung es werfe nur Polaris 10 und 11 geben, wieder viele Rebrands machen wird.



Wieso sollten sie viele Rebrands machen? Es ist ja nicht gerade so als stünde Polaris unmittelbar vor der Tür. Die grünen werden noch länger auf sich warten lassen. Ich denke eher die alten Serien werden teilweise weiter laufen bis sie ersetzt werden, selbst wenn das erst Anfang nächsten Jahres sein sollte.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe die Zahlen einfach nur als eine Rückkehr zu den Tatsachen!

Trotz horrender Verluste behaupten viele ... sagen wir Fans, AMD würde das Ruder auf jeden Fall rum reißen und Intel bzw. Nvidia in den Hintern treten. AMD selbst fängt schon an mit heißer Luft für Polaris / Zen um sich zu blasen. Teilweise wird sogar schon von Marktführung gesprochen, aber kaum Fakten geliefert.

Bei aller Liebe, sie sollten erst einmal in die Gewinnzone zurück kehren. Von da an kann man dann stetig weiter aufbauen. Genau hieran hapert es doch! Aktuell geht der Trend wirtschaftlich deutlich nach unten. Das erste Quartal 2016 wird jetzt schon mit Hiobsbotschaften der Analysten und sogar AMD selbst überhäuft. Polaris kann vielleicht den Abwärtstrend ein wenig bremsen, wird es aber alleine nicht schaffen, AMD oben zuhalten. Dafür braucht man Zen und hier ist auch das große Risiko.

AMD muss sich stabilisieren. Punkt! Mir persönlich wäre viel daran gelegen, wenn sie ihre große Klappe halten und endlich etwas brauchbares liefern. Alles andere ist nur Schaumschlägerei und hilft nicht, die internen Probleme zu lösen.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Januar 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Deshalb befürchte ich, dass AMD nach der Ankündigung es werfe nur Polaris 10 und 11 geben, wieder viele Rebrands machen wird.


Würde mich auch nicht überraschen, ich erinnere mich an eine Aussage von AMD dass sie sich besonders auf die Entwicklung der neuen CPU Architektur konzentrieren, sprich das meiste Geld dahin fließt. Bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher ob es für die 300er Reihe galt oder für Polaris.


Wenn man davon spricht^^
Zitat aus neuem Artikel: "In Bezug auf Grafikkarten heißt es, dass die nach der Entwicklung von Zen wieder im Fokus stehen sollen und neben den Prozessoren klar ein Kerngeschäft bilden."
Also läuft die Entwicklung doch noch bei Polaris "begrenzt", finde ich in der Situation aber richtig.


----------



## bootzeit (20. Januar 2016)

Ich vermute ebenfalls das Fiji ( etwas abgeändert) nochmal mitgeschleift wird und dann als 480(X) kommt.  (obwohl....28nm, 14nm und 16nm. wären dann 3 Fertigungsgrößen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Naja so oder so: Es wird aller, allerhöchste Eisenbahn für ZEN. Die Grafiksparte allein wird an AMD´s Dilemma nicht viel ändern. Im Grunde genommen ist AMD seit je her ein Prozessor Lieferant und ich bete das ZEN was taugt !!!

Wenn ja....ich bin sofort dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2016)

Auch Zen wird AMD nicht langfristig auf einen profitablen Weg zurückführen wen es eine Eintagsfliege wird. Zen und Polaris, sofern beides gute Produkte werden würden, wäre maximal ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung, auf den aber dann auch Nachhaltigkeit folgen muss. Wen man nach Zen und Polaris wieder den Anschluss verliert und keine überzeugenden Produkte nachzuschieben schaft nützt es auch nichts wen Zen und Polaris überragende Produkte geworden wären die sich super verkauft haben.
Den auch im Hardwaresegment gilt, die eigene Beliebtheit und die Marktanteile sinken schnell, sie wieder zu steigern ist dagegen ein langer Prozess. 

AMD muss also mit mit Zen und Polaris wirklich etwas überzeugendes abliefern und beides dann auch massiv mit guten Marketing untermauern, um den Absatz zu fördern und dann halt, wie gesagt, auch die nässten Lunches über mit guten Produkten glänzen, ansonsten verhalt der Effekt von Zen und Polaris ohne nachhaltige Wirkung.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Januar 2016)

Bleibt nur ein hoffen auf Zen, das Problem ist das darüber recht wenig bekannt ist (bis auf die ominösen 40%), das bereitet mir dann doch Sorgen. Normalerweise bindet einem AMD jeden Erfolg gleich auf die Nase um sowohl Kunden als auch Investoren bei der Stange zu halten. Momentan ist (soweit ich es weiß) ja noch nichteinmal die Kernzahl bekannt, 4,8,12 und 16, alles ist denkbar, ab 20 wird es unwahrscheinlicher. Zusammen mit den völlig nebulösen Leistungsdaten ist von einer totalen Pleite bis hin zum ultimaltiven Broadwell E Killer alles drin.

Ich fürchte das es wilde Spekulationen geben wird, Zen sich verspätet und dann als Pleite endet, so wie der Bulldozer.

Berichtigt mich bitte wenn ihr mehr wisst (wissen, nicht spekulieren!).


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

tja enn das so weiter geht gibts bald kein amd mehr...
ich bin ja prinzipiel dafür amd zu unterstptzen...nur das prob ist für mich als gamer pc auch fpr jeden anderen pc nutzer das die anderen hersteller fürs gleiche geld meist bessere performance liefern wie z.b. intel bei games... da sieht amd kein land

das einzige wo amd geld verdienen kann is der lod bis midend bereich da sie da meist preiswerter sind mit gleicher/ besserer leistung....
nur da setzten die leute höufig auch auf die anderen hersteller....
bin ma gespanntwas das wird...
wense endlich wieder nen kracher als graka aufn markt bringt das nvidia zersägt dann würde ich durchaus auch ne amd zum aufrüsten nehmen... aber die hofnung ist aktuel nicht wirklich gros


----------



## wtfNow (20. Januar 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das es wilde Spekulationen geben wird, Zen sich verspätet und dann als Pleite endet, so wie der Bulldozer.


Wieso wird immer auf Bulldozer rumgeritten und getan als biete AMD von Beginn an nur Schrott?
AMD hat so einige Innovationen und technisch richtig Klasse CPUs über der Konkurrenz hervorgebracht.
Die verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter von Bolldozer sind längst nicht mehr im Unternehmen, die Karten werden neu gemischt.


----------



## RonGames (20. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> tja enn das so weiter geht gibts bald kein amd mehr...



Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das ne Firma da draußen kein Interesse an AMD hat.


----------



## Deimos (20. Januar 2016)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> AMD muss sich stabilisieren. Punkt! Mir persönlich wäre viel daran gelegen, wenn sie ihre große Klappe halten und endlich etwas brauchbares liefern. Alles andere ist nur Schaumschlägerei und hilft nicht, die internen Probleme zu lösen.


Über was genau echauffierst du dich hier dermassen?  
Dass AMD noch Zukunftspläne hat? Dass sie ihre Produkte als konkurrenzfähig bewerben? Was sollen sie deiner Meinung nach denn tun?


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Januar 2016)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Zahlen einfach nur als eine Rückkehr zu den Tatsachen!.



Die Zahlen waren doch schon seit einiger Zeit schlecht, das ist keine Rückkehr, sondern ein länger andauernder Prozess den AMD bisher nicht verbessern konnte.
Mit Bulldozer im Rücken auch nicht gerade leicht, da sie die Endprodukte ziemlich versaut hatten.



> Trotz horrender Verluste behaupten viele ... sagen wir Fans, AMD würde das Ruder auf jeden Fall rum reißen und Intel bzw. Nvidia in den Hintern treten.



Ich kenn zwar niemanden der das tut, aber Verluste an sich haben alleine für sich gesehen relativ wenig Aussagekraft auf kommende Produkte, solange Forschungsgelder noch fließen und die fließen noch.




> AMD selbst fängt schon an mit heißer Luft für Polaris / Zen um sich zu blasen. Teilweise wird sogar schon von Marktführung gesprochen, aber kaum Fakten geliefert.



Marketing, das übliche halt. Das muss man aber auch machen in einem Unternehmen, verstehe nicht wieso das immer von dir vorgeworfen wird.
Sollen sie jetzt wenn sie von ihren Produkten überzeugt sind nicht die Trommel wirbeln? 
Das was ich bisher gehört hab, sieht zumindest so aus, dass Polaris deutliche Verbesserungen bringen wird, zudem ist AMD in Sachen Grafik kaum zurück hinter Nvidia, da sehe ich den CPU Bereich schon deutlich problematischer.



> Bei aller Liebe, sie sollten erst einmal in die Gewinnzone zurück kehren.



Ohne neue Produkte wird man kaum in eine Gewinnzone zurückkehren können.



> Von da an kann man dann stetig weiter aufbauen. Genau hieran hapert es doch!



Irgendwie hapert es bei dem Versuch den Sinn deines Beitrages zu erfassen.



> Alles andere ist nur Schaumschlägerei und hilft nicht, die internen Probleme zu lösen.



Hab das Gefühl dass dein Beitrag Schaumschlägerei ist.
Destruktive Kritik, sag doch mal welche Schritte AMD gehen muss, damit sie aus dem Sumpf herauskommen, aber bitte mit aktuellen Produkten, denn bevor die neuen Produkte kommen, muss AMD nach deiner Lesart ja schon die Finanzprobleme gelöst haben. Sry das ist doch Käse sowas.


----------



## shootme55 (20. Januar 2016)

AMD wird dieses Jahr ein Produkt liefern, und dieses Produkt wird entsprechend der tatsächlichen Leistung preislich an die Konkurrenz angepasst verkauft werden, so wie es schon immer war. Man kann nur hoffen dass die Teile auch billig genug in der Produktion sind. Bulldozer kostete in der Produktion aufgrund des riesigen DIEs ein Vermögen. Hawaii ist auch größer als Kepler und bringt nur mit Mühe die selbe Leistung auf die Straße. 

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass Fiji mit verdoppeltem VRAM eine durchaus interessante Karte ergeben würde von der Leistung, aber wenn die Gerüchte nur halbwegs stimmen, und AMD einen wesentlichen Sprung beim Stromverbrauch schafft, würde ihnen Fiji das Portfolio zerstören. Stellt euch mal einen Mittelklassechip vor, welcher (böse gemutmaßt) die doppelte Abwärme des Highend-Modells produziert. Ich hoffe dass Fiji und Hawaii ersetzt werden. Wäre mit 2 Chips durchaus machbar. Im unteren Bereich weit weg von der Leistungskrone kann man durchaus ältere Chips rebranden, da tuts nicht weh da die sowieso eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme haben. Aber dann bleibt wieder der Tonga-Bereich frei. 
Naja jetzt geht mir wieder die Fantasie ein bissl durch, wir werden sehen.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> nur das prob ist für mich als gamer pc auch fpr jeden anderen pc nutzer das die anderen hersteller fürs gleiche geld meist bessere performance liefern wie z.b. intel bei games... da sieht amd kein land


CPU Performance-Index: in der Top 10 der besten Preis/Leistung-CPUs sind 9!!! von AMD;D
CPU: Rangliste und Bestenliste - Der Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [September 2015]


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

da merkt man das du es nicht verstanden hast...
ich redete nicht von leistung... mich intersiert für einen bestimten preis die maximale performance...
ich sagte low und midend dasse da gut sind... aufgrund des niedrigen preises... aber im highend kann amd nicht mithalten...kein einziger prozesor...
ein i5 2500 versägt jeden amd prozzi solange das game nicht mehr wie 4kerne nutzt...und das is... nuja preinlich


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Januar 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> AMD wird dieses Jahr ein Produkt liefern, und dieses Produkt wird entsprechend der tatsächlichen Leistung preislich an die Konkurrenz angepasst verkauft werden, so wie es schon immer war



Genauso sehe ich das auch.


> Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass Fiji mit verdoppeltem VRAM eine durchaus interessante Karte ergeben würde von der Leistung, aber wenn die Gerüchte nur halbwegs stimmen, und AMD einen wesentlichen Sprung beim Stromverbrauch schafft, würde ihnen Fiji das Portfolio zerstören


.

Schau dir mal eine Nano an. Wenn AMD den Fiji Chip nochmal verwenden sollte, dann sollte AMD den Chip leicht überarbeiten, etwas weniger Takt spendieren und mit mind. 8GB V-ram ausstatten, vll bei 1000mhz Takt und leicht erhöhten HBM Takt, gleiche Leistung wie die Fury X mit 220 Watt TDP.


----------



## shootme55 (20. Januar 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> CPU Performance-Index: in der Top 10 der besten Preis/Leistung-CPUs sind 9!!! von AMD;D
> CPU: Rangliste und Bestenliste - Der Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [September 2015]



Ja P/L was sie bieten ist gut, aber nur weil sie den Preis an den Markt biegen. Die Chips sind schweineteuer in der Herstellung und aufgrund des Energieverbrauches kaum geeignet für den Vertrieb in Notebooks. Und beim Gaming nutzt es nix. Das langsamste was ich in meinen Gaming-Rechner stecken würde steht ungefähr auf Platz 20 der P/L Liste. P/L nutzt halt nix wenn saubillig aber trotzdem zu langsam, leider.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> da merkt man das du es nicht verstanden hast...
> ich redete nicht von leistung... mich intersiert für einen bestimten preis die maximale performance...
> ich sagte low und midend dasse da gut sind... aufgrund des niedrigen preises... aber im highend kann amd nicht mithalten...kein einziger prozesor...
> ein i5 2500 versägt jeden amd prozzi solange das game nicht mehr wie 4kerne nutzt...und das is... nuja preinlich


highend oder vielleicht schon mittelklasse je Definition ist klar dass AMD derzeit keine Chance hat.
Wollte ich aber trotzdem nochmal erwähnt haben dass im unteren Preisbereich selbst für einige Gamer AMD mehr fürs Geld bietet.
Intel vs AMD soll aber auch nicht das Thema sein:/



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ja P/L was sie bieten ist gut, aber nur weil sie den Preis an den Markt biegen. Die Chips sind schweineteuer in der Herstellung und aufgrund des Energieverbrauches kaum geeignet für den Vertrieb in Notebooks. Und beim Gaming nutzt es nix. Das langsamste was ich in meinen Gaming-Rechner stecken würde steht ungefähr auf Platz 20 der P/L Liste. P/L nutzt halt nix wenn saubillig aber trotzdem zu langsam, leider.


Kann gut sein mit den Preisen.
Kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an, meinem Neffen habe ich letztes Jahr für seinen ersten Budget Gaming-Rechner einen FX-6300 reingesetzt, reicht völlig für Minecraft (FullHD). Mit einer anständigen Grafikkarte sind damit selbst noch aktuelle AAA-Titel drin.


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> highend oder vielleicht schon mittelklasse je Definition


Nein!
AMD will mit den Opterons leistungsmässig 80% des Marktes abdecken können, mit Mittelklasse geht das nicht!


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

RonGames schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das ne Firma da draußen kein Interesse an AMD hat.



das habe ich nie gesagt... aber dann wäre es wahrscheionlich nicht mehr amd.... ich meine amd hat ati aufgekauft die produkte heisen nun auch amd bzw die grakas...

wenn se jetzt von was weis ich sagen wir aus spas an der freude be quiet gekauft werden, wüwsste ich nicht ob der name blebt oder sieihn ersetzten... es kann so doer so kommen.,... aber interese an dem know how gibts bestimmt


----------



## Pu244 (20. Januar 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> highend oder vielleicht schon mittelklasse je Definition ist klar dass AMD derzeit keine Chance hat.
> Wollte ich aber trotzdem nochmal erwähnt haben dass im unteren Preisbereich selbst für einige Gamer AMD mehr fürs Geld bietet.
> Intel vs AMD soll aber auch nicht das Thema sein:/



Konkret sind das die FX 6000er, wenn man Multicoreleistung will sind sie einem i3 tatsächlich weit überlegen.



wtfNow schrieb:


> Wieso wird immer auf Bulldozer rumgeritten und getan als biete AMD von Beginn an nur Schrott?
> AMD hat so einige Innovationen und technisch richtig Klasse CPUs über der Konkurrenz hervorgebracht.
> Die verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter von Bolldozer sind längst nicht mehr im Unternehmen, die Karten werden neu gemischt.



Weil AMD vor jedem Flop immer ein ähnliches Kommunikationsmuster an den Tag gelegt hat. Waren sie erfolgreich (Phenom II, Athlon 64) dann haben sie es einem schon frühzeitig wissen lassen. Stand jedoch ein Flop vor der Tür (Phenom I und Bulldozer) dann wurde dieser bis wenige Wochen vor Erscheinen schön geredet. Mit Pech ist das auch bei Zen so, die Zeichen mehren sich jedenfalls, auch wenn das die AMD Jünger nicht hören wollen.


----------



## z4x (20. Januar 2016)

nur mal so Interesse halber, wie schaft eine Firma es so lange zu überleben wenn sie so viel Verlust macht?

Wo geht denn der Verlust da hin? muss man sich dass dann Vorstellen als hätte sie Schulden bei der Bank oder wird das quasi einfach von dem Geld abgezogen das sie mal verdient hatten als sie Gewinn gemacht hatten?
Ich finde das halt ein bisschen krass wenn man das liest dass sie nun fast eine halbe Milliarden Verlust gemacht haben und das bei einem Wert von 1,5 milliarden, und das auch immer wieder aber es kaum wirklich schlimm wirkt?


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

Da findest du alles!
Investor Relations | Investor Relations | AMD

AMD hat sich vor ca. einem Jahr umgeschuldet und zahlt die nächste Kreditrate erst im Mai 2019.
Somit können sie bis dahin mehr Geld in die Entwicklung investieren.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Januar 2016)

z4x schrieb:


> nur mal so Interesse halber, wie schaft eine Firma es so lange zu überleben wenn sie so viel Verlust macht?
> 
> Wo geht denn der Verlust da hin? muss man sich dass dann Vorstellen als hätte sie Schulden bei der Bank oder wird das quasi einfach von dem Geld abgezogen das sie mal verdient hatten als sie Gewinn gemacht hatten?
> Ich finde das halt ein bisschen krass wenn man das liest dass sie nun fast eine halbe Milliarden Verlust gemacht haben und das bei einem Wert von 1,5 milliarden, und das auch immer wieder aber es kaum wirklich schlimm wirkt?



Zum einen kann man sich Das Geld von seinen Investoren per Kapitalerhöhung holen, dabei werden neue Aktien ausgegeben, einziger Wehrmutstropfen: jemand muß die Dinger auch kaufen und die Altkationäre sollten nicht dagegen Sturmlaufen. Dann kann man sich das ganze noch per Unternehmensanleihe holen, das Problem ist das man dafür happige Zinsen zahlen muß (die einen so hohen Verlust teilweise erklären würden) und außerdem den Unternehmenswert veringern.

Das Problem ist das alles gute irgendwann ein Ende hat. Die Kreditgeber werden nicht Ewig zuschauen wie sich AMD neues Geld leiht (außerdem gibt es dafür Regeln (Vorrang- und Nachranganleihe), die Aktionäre werden nicht ewig neues Geld reinpumpen um Anteile an einem Pleiteunternehmen zu erhalten. Insgesamt sollte da Luft nach oben sein, hängt jetzt alles von Zen, Polaris und dem Appledeal ab.

EDIT:
K12_Beste weiß es genauer.


----------



## Captain-S (20. Januar 2016)

Das ist ganz übel...
Intel kann Milliarden in die Entwicklung stecken die AMD einfach nicht hat
und darum werden sie noch weiterden Anschluss verlieren.
Bis zum Ende, oder sie werden aufgekauft.


----------



## IceGamer (20. Januar 2016)

Ich denke, dass der Name AMD die nächsten 6-8 Jahre nicht überlebt, sofern nicht wirklich reihenweise überzeugende Produkte geliefert werden. Wenn man mal realistisch ist, dann wird Zen mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an aktuellen Intel-CPU's vorbeiziehen. Man darf sich wahrscheinlich freuen, wenn man halbwegs auf einem Niveau ist (vll. 5-10% schwächer, dafür aber wieder günstiger). Alles Andere ist doch weit hergeholt und die 40% Mehrleistung sind ja wahrscheinlich auch nur absolute Bestwerte.
Bei den GPU's sieht es ja deutlich besser aus, aber auch hier ist der Rückstand nicht verkennbar, wenn auch viel geringer als im CPU-Segment. Effizienzsteigerung hört sich gut an und ist der Grundbaustein für eine erfolgreiche GPU. Allerdings schläft auch hier die Konkurrenz nicht und wie gesagt, eine Generation kann nicht viel bewirken. Mit etwas Glück und einem sehr guten Aufgebot, kann man vll. 10 Prozentpunkte beim Marktanteil zulegen, aber dafür muss man schon sehr ansprechende Produkte haben. 

Zudem sehe ich bei AMD noch kein wirkliches Konzept, was nach Zen kommen soll... Normalerweise ist neue Hardware für ein, maximal zwei Jahre gut, danach muss was Neues kommen und bei AMD fehlen die Mittel, auf mehrern (Entwicklungs-)Hochzeiten zu tanzen. Bisher hieß es immer nur, man wird Zen verbessern (Zen+ oder so), aber ob das reicht? Von Intel weiß man ja wenigsten grob, wann es ne neue 10nm CPU's gibt. Die Zahlen sprechen doch eine deutliche Sprache und weitere Innovationen fordern hohe Investitionen... Geld, dass es bei AMD vll. 2017 nicht mehr gibt, sollten die Produkte keine Überflieger werden. 

Ich würde mir zwar wünschen, dass AMD 2016 alles bisher dagwesene in den Schatten stellt, aber beim letzten großen Release war ich auch voller Vorfreude und wurde bitter enttäuscht. Aber vll. wirds ja ne große Überraschung, ich werde lieber postiv überrascht, als von zu hohen Erwartungen enttäuscht


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Intel kann Milliarden in die Entwicklung stecken die AMD einfach nicht hat
> und darum werden sie noch weiterden Anschluss verlieren.


Das kann man nicht so vereinfachen.
Intel muß auch Milliarden in die Fertigung investieren, AMD *nicht *weil sie Fabless sind.
Samsung und TSMC heizen intel da gerade ordentlich ein, die es aussieht verliert Intel da den Anschluss!




IceGamer schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Name AMD die nächsten 6-8  Jahre nicht überlebt, sofern nicht wirklich reihenweise überzeugende  Produkte geliefert werden.


Naja, das ist doch eh logisch.



> Wenn man mal realistisch ist, dann wird Zen  mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an aktuellen Intel-CPU's  vorbeiziehen.


Warum?
Ich bitte um eine technisch haltbare Begründung!



> Man darf sich wahrscheinlich freuen, wenn man halbwegs auf  einem Niveau ist (vll. 5-10% schwächer, dafür aber wieder günstiger).


Aufgrund welchen Wissens ziehst du diese Schlussfolgerung?



> Alles Andere ist doch weit hergeholt und die 40% Mehrleistung sind ja  wahrscheinlich auch nur absolute Bestwerte.


Von 40% Mehrleistung hat AMD nichts gesagt, da hast du etwas ganz falsch verstanden!



> Allerdings schläft auch hier die Konkurrenz nicht...


Aber sie sind mit der Wahl von TSMC im Nachteil...



> Mit etwas Glück  und einem sehr guten Aufgebot, kann man vll. 10 Prozentpunkte beim  Marktanteil zulegen


Wie kommst du auf 10%?
Bei mobile-GPUs gab es eine Steigerung von 11% und das noch mit alter µArch!



> Zudem sehe ich bei AMD noch kein wirkliches Konzept, was nach Zen kommen  soll...


Was willst du da sehen?
Nach Zen kommt Zen+ und danach ein Nachfolger davon!



> Normalerweise ist neue Hardware für ein, maximal zwei Jahre  gut


Nein!



> danach muss was Neues kommen und bei AMD fehlen die Mittel, auf  mehrern (Entwicklungs-)Hochzeiten zu tanzen.


Quelle?



> Bisher hieß es immer nur,  man wird Zen verbessern (Zen+ oder so), aber ob das reicht?


Und?



> Von Intel  weiß man ja wenigsten grob, wann es ne neue 10nm CPU's gibt.


Von AMD vielleicht früher, wenn Intel die Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommt!



> Die Zahlen  sprechen doch eine deutliche Sprache


Echt?
Ich bitte um eine genaue Aufschlüsselung mit Begründungen zu den einzelnen Positionen!



> und weitere Innovationen fordern  hohe Investitionen...


Woher glaubst du zu wissen wieviel AMD investieren muß?



> Geld, dass es bei AMD vll. 2017 nicht mehr gibt,  sollten die Produkte keine Überflieger werden.


Das hört man seit Jahren von Leuten die nur mangelndes Wissen darüber besitzen:\



> Ich würde mir zwar wünschen, dass AMD 2016 alles bisher dagwesene in den  Schatten stellt


Und warum mußt du dann alles schlechtreden ohne überhaupt Ahnung zu haben von was du da schreibst?


----------



## grabhopser (20. Januar 2016)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Samsung und TSMC heizen Intel da gerade ordentlich ein, wie es aussieht verliert Intel da den Anschluss!



Da machst du dich etwas lächerlich, ich bitte dich das zu streichen. 
Man sollte nicht den fehler machen TSMC/Samsungs 16/14nm Nodes mit Intel zu vergleichen.


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

Warum sollte ich?
14nm von Samsung ist nahe an 14nm von Intel dran.

Mit 10nm werden TSMC und Samsung Intel überholen.
Von den Kapazitäten mal abgesehen, da kann Intel mit TSMC/Samsung eh nicht mithalten...
https://www.semiwiki.com/forum/content/5395-pure-play-foundries-prevail-future.html


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. Januar 2016)

Ich finde eine knappe Milliarde Umsatz bei 1,6-1,8 Mrd. was AMD aktuell noch wert ist eigentlich sehr gut. Da ist ein super- sauberes Verhältnis. Da können die Aktionäre ruhig mal etwas Geld reinfließen lassen. Aber ne, die investieren ja lieber in Facebook, so dass dieses 2 Mrd. Umsatz Unternehmen mit 250 Mrd. Dollar Unternehmenswert total aufgebläht ist. 

Nachtrag....:  AMD hat knappe 10% an Wert verloren und ist jetzt nur noch 1,44 Mrd. wert.


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

Das passiert halt, wenn die Aktionäre keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Die Fragerunden am Ende sidn immer lustig, da hat im Mai ein Investor gefragt, ob bei den +40% IPC schon die bessere Fertigung mit eingerechnet ist...



> Our Zen-based GPU development is on track to achieve greater than 40% IPC uplift from our previous generation and we're on schedule to sample later this year.


Sollten aber eh mehr als 40% werden!


----------



## Framinator (20. Januar 2016)

Das sind ganz üble Zahlen. Bin gespannt ob es Zen überhaupt unter dem Label AMD zu kaufen gibt denn die Zahlen sind tiefrot.

Wer wird AMD wohl übernehmen? Zukunftsmusik und es muss ja auch mit Intel geklärt werden wegen Lizenzen. Schwierig.


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

Und wieder der Blödsinn von irgendwelchen Übernahmen, echt alle 3 Monate der selbe Mist:\

So über sind die Zahlen nicht, wenn man berücksichtigt, daß die Polaris-GPUs und Zen-CPU erst ausgeliefert werden.
Wie hätte sich die Lage denn ohne neuen Produkten auch stark ändern sollen...

...zumindest +11% bei mobile-GPUs, also alles ist nicht so über, man sollte sich halt alles ansehen und nicht nur den kurzen Artikel lesen!


----------



## Framinator (20. Januar 2016)

Ja wie soll denn AMD weiter überleben? Die haben kein Eigenkapital mehr und die Investoren (Aktien) laufen denen auch davon. Irgendwann ist halt Sense. Da sagen die Banken gibt keinen Kredit mehr!

AMD wird über kurz oder lang übernommen und umstrukturiert. Vielleicht konzentrieren die sich auf ganz anderen Märkten. well see.

AMD ist nur noch da weil Intel das will. Sonst wären die schon längst weg. Keine Ahnung wie man sonst mit deren Zahlen überleben könnte. Vielleicht steckt denen Intel was hinten in den Po. Wer weiss.

Es wird Zeit das Samsung  Via oder irgend ein anderer Prozessoren fertigt die richtig reinhauen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Januar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie soll denn AMD weiter überleben? Die haben kein Eigenkapital mehr  und die Investoren (Aktien) laufen denen auch davon. Irgendwann ist halt  Sense. Da sagen die Banken gibt keinen Kredit mehr!



 Solches desktruktives Gequatsche hier bei PCGH in letzter Zeit nervt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Leute etwas zum Thema sagen und nicht so billiges Gelaber liefern.



> Die haben kein Eigenkapital mehr



Hast du schonmal nachgesehen wieviel EK noch verfügbar ist? Ich glaub nicht, sonst würdest du nicht behaupten sie hätten keines.
Barreserven dürften noch bei 500 bis 600 Millionen liegen, das war in etwa der letzte Stand.



> und die Investoren (Aktien) laufen denen auch davon. Irgendwann ist halt Sense.



Die Aktie ist doch kaum gesunken nach diesem Bericht.



> Da sagen die Banken gibt keinen Kredit mehr!



Von welchen Krediten ist da die Rede?



> AMD wird über kurz oder lang übernommen und umstrukturiert.



Könnte sein, dass die übernommen werden, könnte aber auch sein, dass sie es nicht werden, ich würde mich da nicht festlegen.
Dass für dich das absolut klar ist.. mensch da musst du ja wirklich ein Insider sein, lass uns bitte an deinem Wissen teilhaben und Belege bitte deine Behauptungen mit einer Quelle.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Januar 2016)

@Schaffe89
@Framinator
_o Cash and cash equivalents were $785 million at the end of the quarter, up $30million from the end of the prior quarter, primarily due to improved operating cashflow._

Entnommen aus dem Financial Sheet, das auf der Investorenseite von AMD zu finden ist.
Mir ist zwar schleierhaft wie trotz Verlust mehr Geld da sein kann, aber das ist wohl die Marktwirtschaft


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Mir ist zwar schleierhaft wie trotz Verlust mehr Geld da sein kann, aber das ist wohl die Marktwirtschaft


Wird da nicht das Inventar irgendwie eingerechnet?
Also volles Lager = _cash equivalents?_


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (20. Januar 2016)

AMD ist mit ihrem extremen Schuldenberg von über 2,5 Milliarden USD hoch-verschuldet und somit weniger Wert als dessen Börsenkapitalisierung von aktuell 1,44 Milliarden USD - und bis Mitte 2017 wird AMD munter weiter rote Zahlen schreiben, dies ist ja klar aus deren immer mehr sinkenden Gesamtumsatz von nun unter 1 Milliarde USD herauszulesen, somit hat AMD all dem 'Gutwill & Vorschuss' Vertrauen der Aktionäre & Banken bisher arg strapaziert (Arabischer Investor beteiligt sich mit 8,1% am Prozessorhersteller).

Ausserdem ist es sehr fraglich, ob AMD aus eigener Kraft je wieder in die Operative Gewinnzone kommen wird - wenn alle AMD Gewinnerwartungen an jeder Quartals-Konferenz von AMD selber wieder weiter nach Unten korrigiert und somit bei nichten erfüllt werden. 

Und neue Game-Konsolen wird es 2020 in Form von Cloud-Gaming Konsolen (ARM/Nvidia Cloud-Based Service => Alibaba Teams With Nvidia in $1 Billion Bet on Cloud Computing - Bloomberg Business) geben - und ohne leistungsschwache APU's mit AMD Hardware.

*=>   'PlayStation 5' or 'Xbox Two' =>  Both Companies (Sony Entertainment and Microsoft) to turn these 'Next-Gen' Console-Hardware into 'Cloud' Set-Top Boxes.*
PlayStation 5 [PS5] Release Date, News, and Speculations: Sony to Release PS5 by 2020, Growing Speculations Seems to Suggest a Cloud-Based Service Instead of a Console

If this is true; it is also believed that the upcoming 'PlayStation 5' won't be released until 2020. So, if you're planning to buy a 'PlayStation 4' it still safe to say that your new console will still have a shelf life of 5 years. In another reports, Ben Wilson ('PlayStation' Magazine Editor) told Tech Radar that there is possibility that the specs for the upcoming 'PlayStation 5' is not what we may think it will be. With the growth of downloadable games, there is possibility that the upcoming 'PlayStation 5' will be a streaming service.

"Steam on PC has taught us that disc drives are becoming less and less necessary, but I can't see them being phased out completely for a while yet. People love their boxed products, and 'experts' have been predicting the 'imminent' demise of the CD for more than 20 years. Remind me how that one has turned out? There will always be those who prefer special editions and sexy packaging to invisible downloads, and it's those guys and girls who'll ensure disc drives live on within gaming in some form."

However, according to Emmett Shear (Executive at Twitch-a streaming service), there might actually be no 'PlayStation 5' or 'Xbox Two' in the future. This is due to shorter shelf life of present consoles. 

*@Oromis16

AMD verkaufte in Q3/2015 sein letztes Tafelsilber....   um so Geld für 2016 zu generieren!*

Der krisengeschüttelte US-Chiphersteller AMD setzt die Hoffnungen in frisches Geld aus Asien. Nach einem abermals hohen Quartalsverlust werden Standorte verkauft. Für 371 Millionen Dollar (324,3 Millionen Euro) gibt der Konzern 85 Prozent und damit die Kontrolle über seine Test- und Fertigungsstätten in Penang in Malaysia und Suzhou in China ab.

Mit dem chinesischen Käufer Nantong Fujitsu Microelectronics wird ein Joint Venture gegründet. Die Transaktion soll im ersten Halbjahr 2016 abgeschlossen werden.
Im vergangenen Q3 Quartal setzt das Schrumpfen des PC-Geschäfts AMD wieder arg zu. Es gab einen Verlust von 197 Millionen Dollar, wie das Unternehmen nach US-Börsenschluss mitteilte. Im dritten Quartal des Vorjahres hatte AMD noch 17 Millionen Dollar verdient. 

Im Anhang:   *AMD - 10 Jahres Chart I von 40$ auf 1.75 USD$   =  -95%    ///  AMD über 2.5 Milliarden USD Schuldenberg 2016 und steigend!   /// -22% unter AMD 'Optimalen' Umsatz-Prognosen*


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. Januar 2016)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Da findest du alles!
> Investor Relations | Investor Relations | AMD
> 
> AMD hat sich vor ca. einem Jahr umgeschuldet und zahlt die nächste Kreditrate erst im Mai 2019.
> Somit können sie bis dahin mehr Geld in die Entwicklung investieren.



Wie willst du Geld investieren, das du gar nicht hast?

Die Budgets für Forschung und Entwicklung sind meistens ein fester Prozentsatz des Gesamtumsatzes. AMD hat laut diesem Quartalsbericht 28% Umsatzrückgang im Vergleich zum direkten Vorjahreszeitraum. Um genau zu sein ist das katastrophal!

Schlimmer noch, dass die eigenen Prognosen für das erste Quartal 2016 noch schlechtere Zeiten vorher sagen. 




Oromis16 schrieb:


> @Schaffe89
> @Framinator
> _o Cash and cash equivalents were $785 million at the end of the quarter, up $30million from the end of the prior quarter, primarily due to improved operating cashflow._
> 
> ...



Diese 785 Millionen Dollar sind die Barreserve. AMD braucht etwa 500-600 Millionen davon, um das Tagesgeschäft aufrecht halten zu können. Das ist quasi die Grenze bis zum offiziellen Bankrott(!). In 2015 hat AMD sagenhafte 481.000.00$ Betriebsverlust gemacht (siehe operating loss 2015). Sie waren mal bei über einer Milliarde Barreserven, die jetzt nach und nach durch die ständigen Verluste geschrumpft sind.

Durch einen quasi Ausverkauf von 1700 Mitarbeitern im Joint-Venture mit Nanteng in China bekommt AMD demnächst in 2016 noch 320.000.000$ (nach Steuern) bekommen. Das verschafft ein paar Quartale Ruhe, ist jedoch nicht die Endlösung.

*Unter dem Stirch heißt das:*
-Wenn sich die Situation nicht verschlechter, schafft es AMD gerade noch bis Zen kommt. Dann muss der Schuss aber sitzen, sonst wird es eng mit dem Geld. 

-Die Investoren werden sich das verhalten ansehen, aber wegen schlechter Erfahrung nur zurückhaltend investieren.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Januar 2016)

Polaris soll allerdings bereits zur Computex erscheinen, und das sorgt für Gewinne.
Ich meine, es ist ja nicht so als ob AMDs Umsatz @GPU schon ewig mies wäre, das ist erst seit Maxwell wirklich so. Man 2014 und 13 stellenweise ja sogar Gewinn gemacht.
Nicht viel, das geb ich zu, aber das beweist wie schnell sich so etwas ändern kann.

AMD läuft momentan was das angeht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf Sparflamme, denn während man durch die Refreshes zwar Marktanteile verloren hat, hat man natürlich auch Geld für Masken, Produktionsanläufe und dergleichen eingespart. Vielleicht nicht der beste Tausch, aber eben doch nicht nur ein reiner Verlust.


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wie willst du Geld investieren, das du gar nicht hast?


Da du davon eh keine Ahnung hast, brauche ich diese dumme Frage nicht zu beantworten!
Das ist dir wohl entgangen...
AMD and Nantong Fujitsu Microelectronics to Establish Industry-Leading Semiconductor Assembly and Test Joint Venture | Investor Relations | AMD

Manche posten ihre dummen Meldugnen wohl alle 3 Monate automatisch per Script...




Oromis16 schrieb:


> Polaris soll allerdings bereits zur Computex erscheinen, und das sorgt für Gewinne.


Im H1/2016 bekommt AMD noch 320Mio $.
Der Vorposter wusste davon wohl NIX, total uninformiert aber auf dicke Hose machen:O


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. Januar 2016)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Polaris soll allerdings bereits zur Computex erscheinen, und das sorgt für Gewinne.
> Ich meine, es ist ja nicht so als ob AMDs Umsatz @GPU schon ewig mies wäre, das ist erst seit Maxwell wirklich so. Man 2014 und 13 stellenweise ja sogar Gewinn gemacht.
> Nicht viel, das geb ich zu, aber das beweist wie schnell sich so etwas ändern kann.



Die Rede ist immer noch von Mitte 2016. Der Chip in ein paar Monaten ist etwas anderes. Notebook-chips?

Die Aussage mit dem Gewinn ist nur teilweise richtig. Immer wenn AMD wieder in die Gewinnzone kam, hatten sie im nachfolgenden Quartal wieder immense Verluste. Anscheinend haben die Jungs dort die Verluste nur nach hinten geschoben, um kurzfristig besser dar zu stehen. 




Oromis16 schrieb:


> AMD läuft momentan was das angeht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf Sparflamme, denn während man durch die Refreshes zwar Marktanteile verloren hat, hat man natürlich auch Geld für Masken, Produktionsanläufe und dergleichen eingespart. Vielleicht nicht der beste Tausch, aber eben doch nicht nur ein reiner Verlust.



Für ein Unternehmen in der Technologiebranche ist "Sparflamme" sehr gefährlich. Es bedeutet Stillstand und keine ausreichenden Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten für zukünftige Produkte. Die Kunden haben das 2015 schon bemerkt und mit Kaufverweigerung oder Griff zur Konkurrenz reagiert. Marktanteile von AMD sind daher in den Keller gegangen. Auf lange Sicht kann das u.U. negativ in den Köpfen bleiben.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Januar 2016)

Mitte 2016 heißt, dass im Q3 bereits Geld da ist. Es handelt sich übrigens um zwei Chips, die News kam hier die letzten Tage. Und selbst wenn es nur Notebookchips wären: Mit denen lässt sich auch Geld verdienen. Und zwei volle Chips alleine für den Notebooksektor halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Ontopic Sparflamme: AMD hat deswegen ja nicht weniger entwickelt. Der Sprung den AMD jetzt macht ist eben um so größer, da mehr Zeit da war als bei NV. Sie haben also Geld gespart und dafür Gewinn geopfert.
Die Gründe dafür könnten viele sein - Unrentabilität des späten 28nm Prozesses, eine (massiv) verlängerte Fehlerbereinigung der Chips etc pp.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (20. Januar 2016)

@ K12_Beste 

Ja - Verkauf von ehemals AMD Tafelsilber, schön verpackt und als gute AMD PR oder doch Börsen & Anleger Täuschung ?!? - Brandneue 'AMD Industry-Leading Semiconductor Assembly and Test Joint Venture' -  Wow Tip-Top - AMD !


----------



## grabhopser (20. Januar 2016)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?
> 14nm von Samsung ist nahe an 14nm von Intel dran.
> 
> Mit 10nm werden TSMC und Samsung Intel überholen.
> ...



Nahe ? Naja http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/670/675/6.jpg
Von überholen kann hier überhaupt nicht die rede sein, mag sein das Samsung/TSMC das ganze 10nm nennt, die Skalierung wird schrecklich sein und nein ich rede nicht nur von density.


----------



## K12_Beste (20. Januar 2016)

So groß ist der Unterschied bei 14nm nicht.
10nm TSMC/Samsung wird etwas bessere Werte als 14nm von Intel haben.

Intel wird bei 10nm als letzter dran sein...


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. Januar 2016)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Mitte 2016 heißt, dass im Q3 bereits Geld da ist. Es handelt sich übrigens um zwei Chips, die News kam hier die letzten Tage. Und selbst wenn es nur Notebookchips wären: Mit denen lässt sich auch Geld verdienen. Und zwei volle Chips alleine für den Notebooksektor halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Das ist noch die Frage, ob in Q3 bereits Geld da ist. AMD ist bekannt für Verspätungen (Paperlaunch) und schlechte Verfügbarkeit. Nimmt man Fiji als Maßstab, könnte es mit Polaris ähnlich werden. Mit ist die ganze Sache mit welcher Chip was ist viel zu undurchsichtig. Das dritte Quartal ist außerdem noch lange hin. Bis dahin wird man bei Advanced Micro Devices weiter kräftig Geld bluten. 

AMD wäre gut beraten ihre vagen Informationen entweder sein zu lassen oder konkreter zu werden.




Oromis16 schrieb:


> AMD hat deswegen ja nicht weniger entwickelt. Der Sprung den AMD jetzt macht ist eben um so größer, da mehr Zeit da war als bei NV. Sie haben also Geld gespart und dafür Gewinn geopfert.
> Die Gründe dafür könnten viele sein - Unrentabilität des späten 28nm Prozesses, eine (massiv) verlängerte Fehlerbereinigung der Chips etc pp.



Woher nimmst du diese Einsicht? AMD hat sehr begrenzte Entwicklungsressourcen. Der Ausfall der bereits geplanten 20nm-Fertigugn hat ihnen enorm weh getan. Man hatte keine Gelder und sonstige Ressourcen um es mit 28nm noch einmal besser zu machen. Das Endergebnis sieht man an den Rebrands und nicht-Fleisch-nicht-Fisch-Fiji.

AMD macht schon seit einiger Zeit keinen Gewinn mehr. Sie leben quasi auf Pump und lösen fortwährend einen Kredit durch einen anderen ab. Desweiteren hat man die letzten Jahre viele kluge Köpfe verloren. Wie soll so ein Laden im Dauerumstrukturierungsprozess besser sein als die Industriegigangen mit vielfach mehr Manpower und Geld wie heu?

Bleiben wir doch bitte realistisch!




grabhopser schrieb:


> Nahe ? Naja http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/670/675/6.jpg
> Von überholen kann hier überhaupt nicht die rede sein, mag sein das Samsung/TSMC das ganze 10nm nennt, die Skalierung wird schrecklich sein und nein ich rede nicht nur von density.



Ich kann solche übertriebenen Meinungen über Samsung/TSMC oder AMd nur in die Kategore "Wunschdenken" einordnen. Samsung & Co. müssen erst einmal beweisen, dass sie die 14-15 pseudo-Nanometer ordentlich hinbekommen. In letzter Zeit kommt es mir so vor, als wollen manche Menschen die Realität einfach nicht wahr haben.


----------



## grabhopser (20. Januar 2016)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> So groß ist der Unterschied bei 14nm nicht.
> 10nm TSMC/Samsung wird etwas bessere Werte als 14nm von Intel haben.
> 
> Intel wird bei 10nm als letzter dran sein...



Der Unterschied bei 14nm ist fast ein half-Node step.

Die Jahreszahlen die TSMC oder Samsung da in den Raum werfen sind totale Spekulation, laut TSMC ist 16nm auch schon seit ca. 18 Monaten in Produktion.
Und selbst wenn sie wider erwarten früher dran wären so haben wir überhaupt noch nicht angefangen über andere Prozess-Parameter als die Density zu sprechen.

Intel ist der Technologieführer und wird es auch bleiben.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ich kann solche übertriebenen Meinungen über Samsung/TSMC oder AMd nur in die Kategore "Wunschdenken" einordnen. Samsung & Co. müssen erst einmal beweisen, dass sie die 14-15 pseudo-Nanometer ordentlich hinbekommen. In letzter Zeit kommt es mir so vor, als wollen manche Menschen die Realität einfach nicht wahr haben.



Schmarn!


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Januar 2016)

Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> AMD ist mit ihrem extremen Schuldenberg von über 2,5 Milliarden USD hoch-verschuldet und somit weniger Wert als dessen Börsenkapitalisierung von aktuell 1,44 Milliarden USD - und bis Mitte 2017 wird AMD munter weiter rote Zahlen schreiben



Also der Schuldenberg war was ich für Informationen hatte bei 2,27 Milliarden Dollar.
Ich glaube nicht dass man das mit dem Börsenwert einfach so verrechnet werden kann.
Wie lange AMD rote Zahlen schreiben wird, ist allerdings Spekulation und kein Fakt, frag mich woher du das wissen willst?



> Ausserdem ist es sehr fraglich, ob AMD aus eigener Kraft je wieder in  die Operative Gewinnzone kommen wird - wenn alle AMD Gewinnerwartungen  an jeder Quartals-Konferenz von AMD selber wieder weiter nach Unten  korrigiert und somit bei nichten erfüllt werden.



Bei den jetzigen Produkten wird es schwer eine Gewinnzone zu erreichen, besonders die CPU Sparte wird das imho nicht können.
Ich sehe das Erreichen einer operativen Gewinnzone aber weitaus positiver, schließlich kommen ja bereits mitte 2016 neue vielversprechende ( zumindest laut AMD) Produkte.



> Und neue Game-Konsolen wird es 2020 in Form von Cloud-Gaming Konsolen (ARM/Nvidia Cloud-Based Service => Alibaba Teams With Nvidia in $1 Billion Bet on Cloud Computing - Bloomberg Business) geben - und ohne leistungsschwache APU's mit AMD Hardware.



Du willst wissen wie die Konsolen 2020 aussehen werden?
Ich hab mir fast gedacht dass noch so ein Scherz kommt, da war er wiedermal und natürlich selbstverständlich ausschließlich mit Nvidia und Cloud Based.
DAs fällt dann wieder in die Kategorie Copy and Paste und Werbetrommel und eine Behauptung, nicht gekennzeichnet als wilde Spekulation.

So wie auch der restliche Beitrag.



			
				TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst du Geld investieren, das du gar nicht hast?



AMD investiert nach wie vor Geld in Forschung, die Beträge wurden imho sogar mal ausgeschlüsselt soviel ich mich erinnern kann.
Wiedermal eine grobe Falschbehauptung von dir.



> Die Budgets für Forschung und Entwicklung sind meistens ein fester  Prozentsatz des Gesamtumsatzes. AMD hat laut diesem Quartalsbericht 28%  Umsatzrückgang im Vergleich zum direkten Vorjahreszeitraum. Um genau zu  sein ist das katastrophal!



Dann ist er halt etwas geringer, AMD hat schließlich auch das ein oder andere Projekt gestrichen, man muss eben einsparen und das Geld bündeln. Solange das noch geht ists ja ok.
Werden wir dann ja sehen bei Polaris und Zen.
Im Vorhinein alles schlecht machen, bringt aber nun auch nichts.



> Das verschafft ein paar Quartale Ruhe, ist jedoch nicht die Endlösung.



Warum redest du dann immer von katastrophal und anderen superlativen?
AMD wird das die nächsten Monate noch schaukeln jedenfalls bis Zen kommt, dann muss man weitersehen.



> Die Aussage mit dem Gewinn ist nur teilweise richtig. Immer wenn AMD  wieder in die Gewinnzone kam, hatten sie im nachfolgenden Quartal wieder  immense Verluste.



Blödsinn, da reicht schon ein einziger Blick auf die Umsatz und Gewinnverläufe die letzten Jahre, rede doch nicht immer so einen Stuss.



> Auf lange Sicht kann das u.U. negativ in den Köpfen bleiben.



Ja genau, weil die Kunden auf AMD´s wirtschaftszahlen schauen.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das ist noch die Frage, ob in Q3 bereits Geld da ist. AMD ist bekannt für Verspätungen (Paperlaunch) und schlechte Verfügbarkeit.



Wann gab es bei CPU oder Grafikprodukten zuletzt einen Paperlaunch? Und wann eine schlechte Verfügbarkeit? Glaubst du AMD kann nicht genügend Chips produzieren, wenn es erforderlich ist?
Verstehe ich ehrlichgesagt nicht was du damit sagen möchtest.



> Nimmt man Fiji als Maßstab, könnte es mit Polaris ähnlich werden.



Wo gab es bei Fijii einen Paperlaunch?



> AMD wäre gut beraten ihre vagen Informationen entweder sein zu lassen oder konkreter zu werden.


Du echauffierst dich wirklich über jede Belanglosigkeit, sollen sie nun Informationshäpchen verteilen und die Leute heiß machen oder nicht?
Marketing oder nicht? Wie es es nun tun, bei dir ist es immer das falsche.



> Woher nimmst du diese Einsicht? AMD hat sehr begrenzte Entwicklungsressourcen.



Ich frage mich woher du immer deine Einsicht für die kruden Thesen her hast.
Jedenfalls kann man gerne mit dem Ausfall der 20nm Fertigung argumentieren, wieso AMD kein komplett neues Portfolio aufgelegt hat, das ist nicht besonders unwahrscheinlich.
Zudem sahen die Pläne von Nvidia zuerst auch anders aus, vor ein paar Jahren stand Maxwell noch nicht als ZWischenschritt vor Pascal auf dem Plan, AMD könnte sich also ein bisschen verschätzt haben.



> Desweiteren hat man die letzten Jahre viele kluge Köpfe verloren. Wie  soll so ein Laden im Dauerumstrukturierungsprozess besser sein als die  Industriegigangen mit vielfach mehr Manpower und Geld wie heu?



Deswegen hat man mit Keller eine neue CPU entworfen?
Du taugst wirklich nur als der Schwarzseher mit Schadenfreude wo man hinsieht.



> Bleiben wir doch bitte realistisch!



So weit hinkt AMD bei Grafikchips nun auch nicht zurück. AMD konnte immer gute GPU´s bauen, auch damals als sie genauso unter Druck standen, siehe HD 5870, 7970,4870 usw.., die 290x war auch nicht gerade schlecht, gescheitert ist die Karte am Kühler, also hier bitte auch mal realistisch sein.



> Bleiben wir doch bitte realistisch!



Dein Motto heißt eher, sehen wir schwarz.
Und wenn dann jemand abwarten möchte was kommt, dann will er es nicht wahrhaben und verfällt in Wunschdenken.


----------



## Rollora (21. Januar 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Wieso wird immer auf Bulldozer rumgeritten und getan als biete AMD von Beginn an nur Schrott?
> AMD hat so einige Innovationen und technisch richtig Klasse CPUs über der Konkurrenz hervorgebracht.
> Die verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter von Bolldozer sind längst nicht mehr im Unternehmen, die Karten werden neu gemischt.


Stimmt prinzipiell.
Athlon, Athlon 64... und auch die ATI Karten.
Man muss aber auch bei den Tatsachen bleiben.
AMD macht mit CPUs und GPUs gemeinsam keine 500 Mio Umsatz. Intel 13 Mrd, Nvidia über ne Mrd.
Die haben einfach so viel mehr Geld für Forschung und Entwicklung. Selbst wenn deren Architektur ein bisschen schwächer wäre, können die so viel mehr Hebel in Bewegung setzen damit sie sich wieder in Führung setzen.
Intel hat einen Fertigungsvorsprung. Wenn es auch heißt 14nm vs 14nm hat Intel hier schon 2 Jahre Erfahrungsvorsprung und steht vor dem Wechsel auf 10nm.
Nvidia kann mit dem Geld mehr Ingenieure anwerben, mehr Geld in die Architektur stecken. Siehe Maxwell. Selbst WENN man bei AMD ne gute Architetur raushaut (davon gehe ich aus), stürmt Nvidia mit proprietären Mist, besserem Marketing und besserer Developerzusammenarbeit in die Herzen vieler Spieler.





RonGames schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das ne Firma da draußen kein Interesse an AMD hat.



Dann wäres immer noch ein anderes AMD. Vielleicht würde man sich auf Randbereiche konzentrieren. Grafikchips für Smartphones oder was auch immer.
Die Erwartung, dass AMD übernommen werden würde und man genau so weiter macht nur mit mehr Geld ist leider eher unwahrscheinlich.





Pu244 schrieb:


> Weil AMD vor jedem Flop immer ein ähnliches Kommunikationsmuster an den  Tag gelegt hat. Waren sie erfolgreich (Phenom II, Athlon 64) dann haben  sie es einem schon frühzeitig wissen lassen. Stand jedoch ein Flop vor  der Tür (Phenom I und Bulldozer) dann wurde dieser bis wenige Wochen vor  Erscheinen schön geredet. Mit Pech ist das auch bei Zen so, die Zeichen  mehren sich jedenfalls, auch wenn das die AMD Jünger nicht hören  wollen.


Phenom war für dich ein Flop?
Gut er war hinter C2D, aber die Leistung war knapp dran. Die Effizienz weniger.
Bulldozer  ist ein anderes Kapitel. Bulldozer ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ein  Fail Design. Es ist ineffizient und im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz  in  vielen Direkten Vergleich teils 30-40% langsamer. Aber man muss auch  sagen: es reicht dennoch für 90% der Leute. Und es gibt tatsächlich  Anwendungsfälle wo der 8 Kerner dem 4 Kerner oder 4 Kerner + HT voraus  ist.
Selbst wenn AMD mit ZEN Intel nicht überholen kann, hat man  vielleicht wieder ein wesentlich besseres/effizienteres Paket und kann  die Marktlücken besser füllen. Seien es APUs oder sonstwas.

Ich befürchte das gute alte AMD, das Intel eine Architektur vor den Latz geknallt hat sodass man sich bei Intel Jahrelang nur an Marketing und Bullying am Markt klammern konnte, das gibt es nicht mehr. Dafür nagt man schon zu lange am Hungertuch. Dafür ist Intel zu mächtig und hat aus den Fehlern gelernt (Tick Tock usw)





Captain-S schrieb:


> Das ist ganz übel...
> Intel kann Milliarden in die Entwicklung stecken die AMD einfach nicht hat
> und darum werden sie noch weiterden Anschluss verlieren.
> Bis zum Ende, oder sie werden aufgekauft.


Es gibt einen Silberstreifen am Horizont:
Auch Intel kocht nur mit Wasser und man stößt langsam an die Grenzen der Physik. Solange man nicht entscheidendes am Siliziumbasierenden Fertigungsprozess ändert, steht man in den nächsten Jahren bald mal an. Und dann fängt die ganze Industrie bei derselben Ausgangslage an. Vielleicht Intel wieder mit kleinem Vorsprung weil sie parallel so viel verschiedene Forschungsfragen angehen können andere nicht. Aber Intel fertigt nicht alle Teile in der Produktionskette selbst und somit sind sie auch bei der Umstellung auf einen völlig neuen Prozess von anderen Firmen abhängig. Das ist ja auch der Grund warum man nicht mal eben auf ULV oder 450mm Wafer umsteigen kann. Zumindest vom Prozess her werden sich AMD und Intel wieder annähern





sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich finde eine knappe Milliarde Umsatz bei  1,6-1,8 Mrd. was AMD aktuell noch wert ist eigentlich sehr gut. Da ist  ein super- sauberes Verhältnis. Da können die Aktionäre ruhig mal etwas  Geld reinfließen lassen. Aber ne, die investieren ja lieber in Facebook,  so dass dieses 2 Mrd. Umsatz Unternehmen mit 250 Mrd. Dollar  Unternehmenswert total aufgebläht ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer würde in ein Unternehmen, das seit fast 10 Jahren durchgehend Verluste macht investieren wollen? Was erwartet man davon?
Aktionäre sind dabei für den schnellen Gewinn. Die wollen nicht wissen was in 10+ Jahren sein kann. Das hat leider schon vielen Firmen das Genick gebrochen.
Grade bei Hightechfirmen kann man nur hoffen, dass man innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren Gewinn mit den Aktien macht. So viele verschwinden nach 5-10 Jahren wieder von der Bildfläche oder schrumpfen wieder nach einer kurzen Explosion.


----------



## Rollora (21. Januar 2016)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Der Unterschied bei 14nm ist fast ein half-Node step.


Damit ist gemeint, dass 14nm bei Samsung nicht dasselbe sind wie 14nm bei Intel. De Facto ist Intels 14nm Prozess schon fortgeschrittener. Vielleicht schaltet er schneller, vielleicht ist es damit möglich kleiner zu bauen... die Details weiß ich dazu nicht, aber das ist immer mal wieder in den darauf spezialisierten Medien diskutiert worden.
So ist TSMCs 16nm Prozess ja auch eigentlich eher vergleichbar mit deren 20nm Prozess+ Trigate/3DTransistor oder wie auch immer man es nennen möchte.

Aber es stimmt auch, dass es nicht viel aussagt wer nun "erste" sind mit einem neuen Prozess. Schließlich kann damit ein recht kleiner Chip gemeint sein.


grabhopser schrieb:


> Intel ist der Technologieführer und wird es auch bleiben.


Davon geht man aus, aber es ist nicht alles in Stein gemeißelt. Wie gesagt, auch Intel steuert auf eine Wand zu

@Konsolen 2020: schon bei der PS4/XBox One ging viel zu lange das Gerücht von Cloud Gaming usw. Hat nicht sogar Sony irgendein solches Service augekauft?
Cloud Gaming wird sicher nicht das "keyfeature" von der nächsten Konsolengeneration sein. Auch wenn es früher oder später vielleicht der nächste Schritt von "Always on" sein.
Aber so weit sind wir noch lange nicht. Es wird auch nach der PS5 eine PS6 geben mit halbwegs potenter Hardware und nicht Streaming. Schon allein weil der Trend jetzt vielleicht wieder zu niedrigen Latenzen (VR) geht.
Weil wir noch lange nicht bei 4K sind. Bei 60 oder gar 120 (VR) fps usw usf. Und dann kommen auch 8 K und höhere Auflösende Fernsehgeräte. Die Nachfrage an halbwegs hoher Leistung IN der Konsole und nicht auf einem Server mit hoher Latenz wird noch eine Weile bestehen bleiben.

Ich drücke AMD die Daumen, dass man hier sowohl mit Microsoft als auch mit Sony wieder einen Deal schließen kann (Vielleicht kann man auch wie Nvidia in anderen Industrien Fuß fassen.). Das hält sie seit Jahren über Wasser.
Wäre auch praktisch für alle PS4 und XBO Besitzer, da wohl von einer Abwärtskompatibilität ausgegangen werden kann in diesem Fall


----------



## K12_Beste (21. Januar 2016)

Intel ist der Technologieführer?
was ist dann mit 22nm SOI von IBM?

Oder der kommende 14nm SOI FinFET Prozess von IBM/GF?
Nur anhand der Strukturgröße kann man die unterschiedlichen Prozesse heutzutage nicht mehr vergleichen.

Genauso 14nm FinFET Intel vs. 14nm FinFET Samsung.
Intel hat die etwas kleineren Strukturen, aber deswegen muß der Prozess nicht effizienter oder kürzere Schaltzeiten als der von Samsung haben!


----------



## Gast1655586602 (21. Januar 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also der Schuldenberg war was ich für Informationen hatte bei 2,27 Milliarden Dollar.
> Ich glaube nicht dass man das mit dem Börsenwert einfach so verrechnet werden kann.
> Wie lange AMD rote Zahlen schreiben wird, ist allerdings Spekulation und kein Fakt, frag mich woher du das wissen willst?



Doch, genau so funktionert es. Du nimmst die Market Capitalisation (=Börsenwert) und addierst hierauf die Schulden. Am Ende hast du den Kaubetrag, den ein Unternehmen zahlen müsste, um AMD theoretisch kaufen zu können.

Der Börsenwert von AMD ist aktuell 1,43 Millarden. Die Schulden stehen aktuell bei etwa 2,26 Milliarden, dass stimmt schon. Von der Summe zieht man dann meistens noch die verfügbaren Finanzmittel (Barreserve etc.) ab. Alles in allem ist AMD aktuell 3,05 Milliarden wert.

Hierzu die Yahoo Finance StatistiK
https://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=AMD




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei den jetzigen Produkten wird es schwer eine Gewinnzone zu erreichen, besonders die CPU Sparte wird das imho nicht können.
> Ich sehe das Erreichen einer operativen Gewinnzone aber weitaus positiver, schließlich kommen ja bereits mitte 2016 neue vielversprechende ( zumindest laut AMD) Produkte.



So einfach ist es aber nicht! Ein neues Produkt macht noch lange keinen Gewinn. Bei den geringen Margen, die AMD hat (=unter 30%!), kommt am Ende nicht viel dabei raus. Daneben gibt es noch Faktoren wie Marktrends. Sozusagen die Lust der Käufer und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass AMD nicht alleine am Markt ist.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> AMD investiert nach wie vor Geld in Forschung, die Beträge wurden imho sogar mal ausgeschlüsselt soviel ich mich erinnern kann.
> Wiedermal eine grobe Falschbehauptung von dir.



Leider schießt du immer ins blaue, Wir können die Diskussion gerne in Statistik weiterführen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Zahlen für R&D von Q1 2015 rückwirkend für AMD, Intel und Nvidia. Sie halten sich seiter in etwas gleich. Dir wird sicher auffallen, dass AMD im Industrievergleich am wenigsten Investiert. Das ganze sogar mit Trend nach unten.

Ich habe die Zahlen gerade nachgesehen und aktuell hat AMD 229 Millionen Budget für Forschung und Entwicklung. Man muss hier bedenken, dass AMD CPUs/APUs, GPUs und sonstige Entwicklungen mit inbegriffen hat. 

Im Endeffekt heißt es nur, dass viele Projekte zurückgestellt werden müssen, weil es einfach an Geld fehlt.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann ist er halt etwas geringer, AMD hat schließlich auch das ein oder andere Projekt gestrichen, man muss eben einsparen und das Geld bündeln. Solange das noch geht ists ja ok.
> Werden wir dann ja sehen bei Polaris und Zen.
> Im Vorhinein alles schlecht machen, bringt aber nun auch nichts.



Man muss zumindest im Vorfeld warnen und übertriebene Hoffnungen an die Realität anpassen. Glaubst du ernsthaft die Konkurrenz schläft geschlossen, während AMD alleine vorprescht? Die Zahlen widerlegen das zumindest. Zumal man bedenken muss, dass Lisa Su zugegeben hat, den Großteild es Budgets in Zen gesteckt zu haben.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Warum redest du dann immer von katastrophal und anderen superlativen?
> AMD wird das die nächsten Monate noch schaukeln jedenfalls bis Zen kommt, dann muss man weitersehen.



Und was dann, wenn Zen endlich da ist? Wie wird sich der Chip im Vergleich zu Intel oder ARM aufstellen? Die Dinger sind dann immer noch nicht verkauft. Verfügbarkeit etc. macht da u.U. einen Strich durch die Rechnung. 

Es geht auch nicht nur darum, was Zen macht, sondern auch was die möglichen Nachfolger bringen. Mit stetig schrumpfenden Entwicklungsgeldern ist das auf die längere Zeit bezogen kritisch. Aber das will ja keiner hören! 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, da reicht schon ein einziger Blick auf die Umsatz und Gewinnverläufe die letzten Jahre, rede doch nicht immer so einen Stuss.



Dann machen wir das doch, Herr Oberschlau. Hier ist eine Aufführung von Statistic.com und die beweist meine Ausführungen deutlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Strafzahlung von Intel in 2009 ging es wegen dem Geldsegen kurz Bergauf. Dann folgte für AMD glücklicherweise das Fermi-Debakel von Nvidia. Verkäufe liefen prima. Danach kam jedoch der große Absturz. Massenentlassungen und riesige Umstrukturierungskosten.

Meistens passieren diese von Q3 auf Q4. Das Schlimme daran ist, dass das 4. Quartal eigentlich das Umsatzstärkste sein müsste, weil es in die Weihnachtszeit fällt. Leider geht die Statistik nur bis 2014, jedoch sind die für 2015 auch nicht viel besser. Da fällt der Knick halt in Q3 statt Q4. Haben die AMD Buchhalter halt die Verluste etwas vorgezogen.

Die Zahlen sind dabei allerdings geringer, weil der Umsatz von AMD einfach schrumpft. Der Trend wird auch in 2016 weiter gehen. Selbst für den Fall, AMD käme wieder in die Gewinnzone, wären dann die Ergebnisse deutlich geringer. Man müsste dann erst einmal wieder wachsen, bevor man Steine bewegen kann. 

Von wegen alles wird gut. Da steht noch viel Arbeit vor Advanced Micro Devices (AMD).




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja genau, weil die Kunden auf AMD´s wirtschaftszahlen schauen.



Intelligente Kunden machen das. Zumindest diejenigen, die die Zahlen auch verstehen. Daher macht es mich immer rasend, sobald ich diese unqualifizierten Aussagen in den Foren höre.


----------



## Deimos (21. Januar 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> AMD investiert nach wie vor Geld in Forschung, die Beträge wurden imho sogar mal ausgeschlüsselt soviel ich mich erinnern kann.


Die Beträge sind jedes Quartal im Financial Report aufgeführt.


----------



## grabhopser (21. Januar 2016)

Rollora schrieb:


> Damit ist gemeint, dass 14nm bei Samsung nicht dasselbe sind wie 14nm bei Intel. De Facto ist Intels 14nm Prozess schon fortgeschrittener. Vielleicht schaltet er schneller, vielleicht ist es damit möglich kleiner zu bauen... die Details weiß ich dazu nicht, aber das ist immer mal wieder in den darauf spezialisierten Medien diskutiert worden.
> So ist TSMCs 16nm Prozess ja auch eigentlich eher vergleichbar mit deren 20nm Prozess+ Trigate/3DTransistor oder wie auch immer man es nennen möchte.
> 
> Aber es stimmt auch, dass es nicht viel aussagt wer nun "erste" sind mit einem neuen Prozess. Schließlich kann damit ein recht kleiner Chip gemeint sein.



Déjà-vu 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, ich habe genau das selbe geschrieben.



K12_Beste schrieb:


> Intel ist der Technologieführer?
> was ist dann mit 22nm SOI von IBM?


Was soll mit IBMs Prozessen sein? Die wurden in der Vergangenheit nur für die eigenen Power-Designs ausgepackt. Kein Volumen und Yields egal....


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Nach der Strafzahlung von Intel in 2009 ging es wegen dem Geldsegen kurz Bergauf.



Intel hat die Strafzahluing nicht an AMD leisten müssen. Das Bußgeld von 1,06Mrd musste an die EU entrichtet werden. AMD hat davon keinen Cent gesehen.

Zumal die Strafe erst im Jahre 2014 vom EuGH bestätigt wurde.. 2009 hat Intel keinen Cent irgendwohin gezahlt sondern ist in Revision gegangen...

Edit: Ja, ich hab mich vertan. 1,25 Mrd musste Intel noch an AMD zahlen.


----------



## DBGTKING (21. Januar 2016)

Und es ist im Diagramm gut zu sehen wann die strafzahlung stattgefunden ist.Im Jahre zwischen 2009 und 2010.Es ist das am meisten als Gewinn angezeigt worden.In diesem und ein paar Qartale danach.Man kann sagen das sind die einzig großen Gewinne.Im Umsatz mache ich mir noch keine sorgen.Warum weil 2002 das schlechtetes mit 500 Mio Umsatz in Dollar war.


Auch hat AMD ja noch vor 500 Mitarbeiter zu entlassen.Dafür hat AMD eine eimal zahlung von 30 Mio oder waren es 60 veranschlagt.Ich weis zwar nicht wieviel einer von den Mitarbeiter an Gehalt kriegt.Aber wenn es nehmen wir mal an 2000 wären.Es sind nur ersparnisse von 1 Million bei 500 Leuten pro Quartal.Ziemlich wenig.Das reicht nicht aus um viel einzusparen.Damit man das nachhaltig spürt müssten sie 1500 Leute mindestens entlassen.Allerding können sie das ja nicht machen weil sie dann noch weiter hinterher hinken würden.Also ist da leider ein teufelskreis.Es gibt als ein entweder oder.
Aber viele alternativen gibt es nicht mehr.Wenn die Goldreserven ausgehen und die einmalzahlung von 320 mio nicht ausreicht,dann müssen neue gegenmaßnahmen her.Aber was dann tuen man kann ja nicht einfach ein paar sparten ganz schließen.
Die einzige möglichkeit sehe ich dann nur noch,noch mehr Mitarbeiter ausleihen also ausgliedern um noch mehr Luft zu haben.Allerdings kann man das auch nicht unendlich machen.Es ist aber dann nur noch die einzige möglichkeit um weitere große kosten zu vermeiden.Wenigstens haben sie es nach ewigen Gegenmaßnahmen geschaft die Verluste zu verringern.Wenn sie mit weiteren Gegenmaßnahmen es vielleciht schaffen statt minus wieder kleine Plus zu machen,dann ist AMD nicht verloren und man kann es noch retten.Es ist aber selbstverständlich abhängig von den Produkten und wie die nachfolgenden Gegenmaßnahmen aussehen.Das oben sind nur mögliche vorschläge.Es ist abhängig davon wie sich AMD also Lisa SU entscheidet.Hart wird es trotzdem langfristig weiterhin für AMD werden,das muss jedem klar sein.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Januar 2016)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Doch, genau so funktionert es. Du nimmst die Market Capitalisation (=Börsenwert) und addierst hierauf die Schulden. Am Ende hast du den Kaubetrag, den ein Unternehmen zahlen müsste, um AMD theoretisch kaufen zu können.



Nein so funktioniert es nicht, dann müsste man AMD ja verschenken.
Was ist mit den Barreservern und den Investitionen? Ganz so einfach und lapidar ist es nun auch nicht, außerdem belegt das nicht die Behauptung v on Pro Pain Killer, AMD könne bis 2017 und hinein nur rote Zahlen schreiben.
Unternehmen wurden schon für weit mehr als der ausgerechnete Börsenwert verkauft, AMD hat wichtige Lizenzen und Technologien, nachdem sich andere die Finger reiben.



> So einfach ist es aber nicht!



Wer sagt dass es einfach ist?



> Leider schießt du immer ins blaue, Wir können die Diskussion gerne in Statistik weiterführen!



Deine Behauptung ist trotzdem falsch, auch wenn du hier Bildchen lieferst, lese mal deine absurden Aussagen genau durch und schau dir dann die Quellen an die du lieferst, das passt überhaupt nicht zusammen.
Hat wahrscheinlich was mit Abneigung und Schadenfreude gegenüber AMD zu tun.
Sachlich oder Faktenorientiert ist das mal überhaupt nicht was du schreibst.



> Man muss zumindest im Vorfeld warnen und übertriebene Hoffnungen an die Realität anpassen.



Du warnst ja nicht, sondern du machst alles schlecht, das ist ja immernoch ein Unterschied.



> Glaubst du ernsthaft die Konkurrenz schläft geschlossen, während AMD alleine vorprescht?



Hat wer gesagt? Der Strohmann wohl.



> Die Zahlen widerlegen das zumindest.



Man kann mit Zahlen alleine nicht zukünftige Produkte vorhersehen, was soll der Käse?
AMD ist klamm, gute Produkte können trotzdem geliefert werden, aber du willst das gar nicht, du willst dich nur echauffieren, das hab ich schon gemerkt.



> man bedenken muss, dass Lisa Su zugegeben hat, den Großteild es Budgets in Zen gesteckt zu haben.



Und das ist dann kein Konzentrieren der finanziellen Möglichkeiten?



> Und was dann, wenn Zen endlich da ist? Wie wird sich der Chip im  Vergleich zu Intel oder ARM aufstellen? Die Dinger sind dann immer noch  nicht verkauft. Verfügbarkeit etc. macht da u.U. einen Strich durch die  Rechnung.



Wann war denn eine CPU von AMD nicht gut verfügbar? Phenom?PhenomII?BUlldozer?Vishera?Excavator?
Verfügbarkeit macht unter Umständen... ein Weltkrieg kann unter Umständen auch die Verfügbarkeit beeinflussen.
Wieso soll AMD denn plötzlich nicht liefern können? Warte doch erstmal ab.



> Mit stetig schrumpfenden Entwicklungsgeldern ist das auf die längere Zeit bezogen kritisch. Aber das will ja keiner hören!



Dein Schlechtgerede will eben keiner hören, weil es weder konstruktiv noch in irgendeiner Form glaubwürdig wirkt, sondern einfach aufgesetzt und lächerlich, zumal du ganz oft Unwahrheiten mit drunter mischst.
Siehe Verfügbarkeit, siehe Paperlaunch, AMD habe kein Geld mehr.. usw..



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Dann machen wir das doch, Herr Oberschlau. Hier ist eine Aufführung von Statistic.com und die beweist meine Ausführungen deutlich.



Du widerlegst deine eigenen Behauptungen...
Willst du mich veräppeln, du hast behauptet dass nach jedem Quartal eines netto oder operativen Gewinnes eins mit Verlust folgt und von Q4 2010 ab sind es 4 Quartala mit  Gewinnen.
Du merkst gar nicht was du für absoluten Quatsch du hier von dir gibst, das ist ja wirklich nicht mehr normal sowas.

"Nach der Strafzahlung von Intel in 2009 ging es wegen dem Geldsegen kurz  Bergauf. Dann folgte für AMD glücklicherweise das Fermi-Debakel von  Nvidia. Verkäufe liefen prima. Danach kam jedoch der große Absturz."

"Die Aussage mit dem Gewinn ist nur teilweise richtig.* Immer* wenn AMD   wieder in die Gewinnzone kam, hatten sie im *nachfolgenden Quartal wieder   immense Verluste.*"

Du widerlegst deine Aussage mit der Verlinkung gerade selbst.



> Von wegen alles wird gut. Da steht noch viel Arbeit vor Advanced Micro Devices (AMD).



Ich hab überhaupt nicht gesagt dass alles gut wird, ich bin lediglich nicht so ein Schwarzseher wie du,  der sich die Leistung späterer Produkte aus dem Kaffesatz der jetzigen wirtschaftszahlen herauslesen will und quasi jegliche positive Entwicklung von vorneherein verneint.
Das riecht nach einer Form des Trollens, daher werde ich darauf auch nicht mehr eingehen.



> Daher macht es mich immer rasend, sobald ich diese unqualifizierten Aussagen in den Foren höre.



Du argumentierst hier die ganze Zeit eigentlich gegen einen selbst ausgedachten Strohmann, kein Mensch erwartet hier Wunderdinge, mir legst du auch Worte in den Mund die ich nicht gesagt hab.
Ich sehe es auch nicht gerade rosig, aber lange nicht so schwarzseherisch wie du, deine Meinung teilt eigentlich niemand.
Kannst du aus den Wirtschaftszahlen auch die Farbe der Unterwäsche von Su herauslesen?



> Intelligente Kunden machen das. Zumindest diejenigen, die die Zahlen auch verstehen.



Was sollen die paar Kunden die das evtl. machen schon für einen Einfluss auf den gesamten Markt haben.
Am ende interessiert nur das was geliefert wird, wird es ein gutes Produkt wird es mit den anderen am Markt befindlichen gemessen werden, da interessieren die paar privaten Aktienanleger die sich Karten oder CPU´s kaufen, mal so gar nicht.


----------



## The2Brainn (21. Januar 2016)

Ohne mich jetzt mit jeden Argument auseinander zu setzen. 

Aber so rein von der Logik her frage ich mich welche Firma tatsächlich effizienter arbeitet... 

Wie haben da Intel mit,  was würde gesagt,  13 Mrd Umsatz.  Nvidia mit 1er und AMD mit davon der Hälfte. Was sich natürlich widerspiegelt in Investitionen / Forschungen / Werbung / Mitarbeiter usw usw usw. 

Und dieses Verhältnis in etwa besteht ja schon recht lange. 


Ist dann der effizienter der es mit so einem, im Vergleich,  Budget schafft zumindest am Ball zu bleiben,  im graka Bereich sowieso..

Oder sind die effizienter die es trotz so voller Kassen nicht schaffen sich gnadenlos abzusetzen? 

Ich denke da nicht nur an CPU oder grakas. Sondern auch an die APU's usw.  Wo Intel zwar aufholt,  aber gemessen am Budget sie eigentlich überrollen müsste. 

Ich muss zugegeben AMD sympathischer gegenüber zu stehen als Intel oder Nvidia.  

Absoluter fanboy bin ich aber auch nicht sonst hätte ich nicht erst ein 2600k und jetzt ein 6700k verbaut (auch wenn im zweit PC ein 8320e werkelt,  einfach weil ich zumindest eine AMD CPU im Haus haben wollte xD ) 

Aber wenn ich an die P4 Zeit denke,  das war nun mal auch eine nicht gelungene Architektur wo mit massiv MHz geprotzt wurde ohne die Leistung entsprechend auf die Straße zu bringen dazu dann noch die hohe Verlustleistung. 

Da sind auch viele dann auf AMD gegangen obwohl das "herz"  mehr für Intel schlägt. 

Ich sehe da tatsächlich sehr sehr viele parallelen zwischen Core i vs Bulldozer wie seinerzeit P4 vs A-XP. 

Manchmal entwickelt man halt in die falsche Richtung.  Das heißt aber nicht das dass nächste grundlegend neue Produkt ebenfalls am Markt vorbei sein muss.  

Schade in dem Fall ist nur das AMD halt nicht den finanziellen Background hat so eine Durststrecke ohne größere folgen zu überstehen.  Wie auch immer man folgen definieren möchte.


----------



## Azzteredon (21. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ein i5 2500 versägt jeden amd prozzi solange das game nicht mehr wie 4kerne nutzt...und das is... nuja preinlich


Und das ist einfach nur Bullshit den du da von dir gibst. 

Nebenbei bekommt man von deinen Beiträgen echt Augenkrebs. Legasthenie hin oder her, aber du bemühst dich nicht mal.

Man wird sehen wies bei AMD läuft. Aktuell kann man nur spekulieren. Ich hoffe allerdings das keine Versprechungen gemacht werden oder gezinkte Benchmarks veröffentlicht werden und sich am Ende alles als Fake rausstellt. Einfach dran bleiben AMD  

Ich denke sie sollten mehr aufs CPU-Geschäft setzen. Denn man überzeugt leichter Leute von seinen Produkten wenn die Konkurrenz so horrende Preise wie Intel verlangt. Außerdem ist der Fanboy-Krieg in der Grafiksparte viel zu groß. Außerdem hetzt man bei Intel nicht gegen AMD weil man aktuell weniger von ihnen zu befürchten hat als nVidia  

Der hier geschrieben Text legt meine eigene Meinung dar, von dieser möchte ich niemanden überzeugen sondern sie nur der Diskussion beisteuern  Nicht das es heißt ich wär ein roter Fanboy


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Und das ist einfach nur Bullshit den du da von dir gibst.



CPU: Rangliste und Bestenliste - Der Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [September 2015]

Auf "Gaming" stellen, sortieren und wundern weshalb der 8350 unterhalb des i5 2400 und selbst der 9590 unterhalb des i5 3550 steht. Wahrscheinlich weil es doch kein Bullshit ist was Noxxphox schreibt.


----------



## Azzteredon (21. Januar 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> CPU: Rangliste und Bestenliste - Der Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [September 2015]
> 
> Auf "Gaming" stellen, sortieren und wundern weshalb der 8350 unterhalb des i5 2400 und selbst der 9590 unterhalb des i5 3550 steht. Wahrscheinlich weil es doch kein Bullshit ist was Noxxphox schreibt.


Also ich sehe mindestens 1 AMD der besser ist. Und wenn du mir jetzt mit 0,3% kommst dann schau mal die anderen AMDs an wie weit die weg sind. 

Bitte erst nachschauen und dann schreiben. Und dann lies nochmal was Noxxphox geschrieben hat.


Das die IPC von Intel höher ist hat niemand angezweifelt. Aber ich kann dieses andauernde Rumgehacke auf minimalen Prozentpunkten nicht mehr sehen(Ja ich habs grade selbst gemacht. Was andere können kann ich auch.) selbst wenn eine CPU 3-5% schneller ist bemerkt man sowas doch außer an den Zahlen NIEMALS! (Und wer behauptet er SIEHT den Unterschied zwischen 53 und 56 Fps der soll sich doch bitte vergraben gehen)

Also lass es gut sein. Ich hoffe einfach das Zen ein erster Schritt in die Richtige Richtung ist, und AMD damit ein wenig Gewinn macht. Das sie Intel alle Marktanteile abschwatzen erwartet doch eh niemand. Aber in Foren wie diesem hier gibts anscheinend entweder 1 oder 0.


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

Keiner der AMD Prozessoren steht oberhalb des i5 3550 wenn man auf Gaming stellt oO


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. Januar 2016)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Also ich sehe mindestens 1 AMD der besser ist. Und wenn du mir jetzt mit 0,3% kommst dann schau mal die anderen AMDs an wie weit die weg sind.



Ein Vishera ist in Games etwa so schnell wie ein alter Ivy i3.
Selbst die aktuellen i3 Prozessoren sind schneller wie ein OC 9590, in Spielen wohlgemerkt.


----------



## K12_Beste (22. Januar 2016)

> I think on the straight patent side, we've said before we have 10,000 patents that are over a substantive number of technical areas, including graphics and microprocessors and other semiconductor patents. Those can certainly be licensed or in some cases there may be sales.


K12 wird für die chinesischen Chipentwickler sicher auch sehr interessant werden.
Zusätzlich hat AMD auch gleich GPUs die man lizenzieren kann, da bekommt man fast alles aus einer Hand.
Dank GMI/Coherent Fabric (HyperTransport/HT) ist das alles recht einfach kombinierbar.
Also bei AMD könnte sich die Lage in den nächsten Monaten sehr schnell ändern!

Die Fixkosten von AMD fallen ja auch bald, der Deal ist ja noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Das Geld ist noch nicht geflossen und die Personalkosten gehören noch AMD.
AMD and Nantong Fujitsu Microelectronics to Establish Industry-Leading Semiconductor Assembly and Test Joint Venture | Investor Relations | AMD


----------



## DBGTKING (22. Januar 2016)

@ K12_Beste meintest du mit deinem Post etwa mich.Ich wusste ja nicht was AMD so alles als Jocker hat.AMD kann also noch überraschen.Das weckt ja neue Hoffnungen.Ich bin der für gute Konkurenz und gleichgewicht ist.Denn so werden auch die Produkte von Nvida und Intel günstiger.Ich hoffe das AMD hier in Zukunft wierklich wieder besser dasteht.Ich hatte früher mal AMD Pc´s gehabt.Mein dritter Pc ist noch immer ein 2 kern AMD System.


----------



## K12_Beste (22. Januar 2016)

Meinst du Posting 71?
Da spreche ich hier niemanden bestimmten an, ich versuche nur einige Informationen zu liefern.
Die meisten glauben AMD besitzt nichts was von Wert wäre, der chinesische Servermarkt ist gerade erst am entstehen, da kann AMD mit den Patenten punkten.

Man sieht ja wie MediaTek mit der Konkurrenz zu kämpfen hat.
Qualcomm, Samsung und Apple haben eigene Kerne mit deutlich mehr Leistung als Standard-ARM-Kerne.

Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich ein Helio-SOC mit 12 Kerne (4+4+4).
Guess which vendor is going to hit 12-cores for phones? - SemiAccurate

MediaTek will bei Smartphones bei High-End mitmischen, über die Anzahl der Kerne wird das nicht ewig gehen, sie brauchen Kerne die mehr leisten.
Da können sie dann den K12 nehmen, Apple/Qualcomm/Samsung werden ihre eigenen Kerne nicht lizenzieren, die wollen einen kompletten SOC verkaufen!
Wenn jemand will lizenziert er sich GCN auch gleich dazu oder er kombiniert den K12 mit einer anderen GPU.


----------



## Azzteredon (22. Januar 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ein Vishera ist in Games etwa so schnell wie ein alter Ivy i3.
> Selbst die aktuellen i3 Prozessoren sind schneller wie ein OC 9590, in Spielen wohlgemerkt.



Das bezweifel ich doch gar nicht. Ich beziehe mich nur auf den von Noxxphox genannten i5-2500



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Keiner der AMD Prozessoren steht oberhalb des i5 3550 wenn man auf Gaming stellt oO



Ehrlich, wenn ichs schon hinschreib dann bitte bezieht euch nicht auf irgendwas was ich nie gesagt hab. I5-2500!

Ich bin raus hier. Wenn man für AMD ist wird das was man gesagt hat wohl absichtlich missverstanden. Da diskutier ich ja lieber mit ner Wand, die legt mir wenigstens keine Worte in den Mund.


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. Januar 2016)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich doch gar nicht. Ich beziehe mich nur auf den von Noxxphox genannten i5-2500
> Ich bin raus hier. Wenn man für AMD ist wird das was man gesagt hat wohl absichtlich missverstanden. Da diskutier ich ja lieber mit ner Wand, die legt mir wenigstens keine Worte in den Mund.



Ich hab deswegen einen alten Ivy i3 genommen, weil der i5 2500 ( Sandy ) schneller wie der ist.
Kein Bulldozer/Vishera kommt an einen i5 2500 ran, auch nicht in Spielen, wenns auch relativ knapp ist.
Eigentlich kann man die Version des FX-9590 eh nicht mitzählen, der läuft für mich wegen dem immensen Stromverbrauch außer Konkurrenz.


----------



## Azzteredon (22. Januar 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich hab deswegen einen alten Ivy i3 genommen, weil der i5 2500 ( Sandy ) schneller wie der ist.
> Kein Bulldozer/Vishera kommt an einen i5 2500 ran, auch nicht in Spielen, wenns auch relativ knapp ist.
> Eigentlich kann man die Version des FX-9590 eh nicht mitzählen, der läuft für mich wegen dem immensen Stromverbrauch außer Konkurrenz.



Okay. Ich erklärs nochmal. Schau dir die Grafik an auf die ich hingewiesen wurde. Schau dir an was ich geschrieben hab und vielleicht weißt du dann was ich meine. 

Mit "nicht ran kommen" und "auch wenns knapp ist" widersprichst du dir selbst. "Nicht ran kommen" sind für mich keine marginalen Leistungsunterschiede (Wohlgemerkt beim Gaming!) wie etwa 2%. 

Das ist kein persönlicher Angriff  mir fallen nur grade keine anderen Worte ein.


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. Januar 2016)

Azzteredon schrieb:
			
		

> Mit "nicht ran kommen" und "auch wenns knapp ist" widersprichst du dir  selbst. "Nicht ran kommen" sind für mich keine marginalen  Leistungsunterschiede (Wohlgemerkt beim Gaming!) wie etwa 2%.



Ich meine ja den FX9590, der liefert wohl ne ähnliche Leistung.
Der PCGH Index sieht zwischen i5 2500 und FX8350 in Games 15 bis 20 % Unterschied, das ist für mich nicht knapp, knapp ist es vll beim FX9590.
Hab mir seit Seite 5 alles angeschaut, oder meinst du noch einen anderen Beitrag?


----------



## Keinmand (27. Januar 2016)

bei dem aktuellen Aktienpreis kann man sich schon mal überlegen ein paar AMD Aktien zu kaufen oder nicht ?


----------



## acc (30. Januar 2016)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?
> 14nm von Samsung ist nahe an 14nm von Intel dran.
> 
> Mit 10nm werden TSMC und Samsung Intel überholen.
> ...



was für ein unfug, intel hat wie quasi alle anderen auch sich bei asml eingekauft und kann somit von tsmc und samsung, die auch nur ihr zeug bei asml einkaufen, gar nicht abgehängt werden.


----------



## K12_Beste (30. Januar 2016)

Du erzählst Unsinn!
Die kaufen also von ASML einen fertigen laufenden Prozess...

Warum müßen mich vollkommen ahnungslose immer belehren:\


----------



## acc (30. Januar 2016)

du erzählst doch den unsinn, das intel abgehängt wird. nur wie soll das gehen, wenn intel genau auf die gleiche technik wie die konkurrenz zurückgreifen kann? ich bin da recht zuversichtlich, das du nicht in der lage bist, diesen widerspruch sinnvoll aufzulösen.


----------

